# Delicas...    some vehicles......



## delicagirl (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Asterix (Feb 1, 2020)

Make sure your plates are secure before you show us your attempt Delicagirl.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 1, 2020)

mine would be overturned in minutes because its so tall and yet i have fairly low clearance underneath.....  but i would love to have a go in a proper 4WD on a track like this,....


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2020)

I would rather do it with two wheels.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 2, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> mine would be overturned in minutes because its so tall and yet i have fairly low clearance underneath.....  but i would love to have a go in a proper 4WD on a track like this,....



But we got Delicas to just do this, which is enough, all good


----------



## Tookey (Feb 2, 2020)

The 'Hilux' stickers are a strange choice though


----------



## linkshouse (Feb 2, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> mine would be overturned in minutes because its so tall and yet i have fairly low clearance underneath.....  but i would love to have a go in a proper 4WD on a track like this,....


Our son took me on an off-roading track/experience, when we lived in the Midlands, for my birthday once. They had beat up Ranges Rover for people to use. They took us around the track once to advise on the best procedures then basically left you to it with a radio for help if you got stuck. We had a grand old time


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 2, 2020)

I once took this car to the top of one of the morne mtns,two hill climbers stood with there jaws open saying it would take a chopper to get up here,i pointed to the badge and said no just a real car.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 2, 2020)

Tookey said:


> The 'Hilux' stickers are a strange choice though



This is an identical van to mine.   i've been in this van and knew the guy driving it.  he had the rear end strengthened/uplifted near Halifax and had a lot of heavy equipment built into it - like the winch at the front.    Its my belief that he reduced the payload so significantly as to make it hard to keep within weigh limits once  it was full of "stuff".   He told the garage who worked on it that it was a 3.5tonne..   mitsubishi in japan confirmed that mine is a 2.5tonne.....   they were amazingly helpful once i gave them the VIN number -  very efficient.   i did take mine to an off road driving lesson centre in the forest of dean, and they would not allow me to use part of their route because of the height.


----------



## tailgate (Feb 2, 2020)

Always fancied 1 when we had the caravan but heard reports of them being a bit top heavy and unstable for towing.
Nice vehicles tho


----------



## Tookey (Feb 2, 2020)

He wants 25K for it on ebay! Great machine but not worth that in my opinion


----------



## Tookey (Feb 2, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> This is an identical van to mine.   i've been in this van and knew the guy driving it.  he had the rear end strengthened/uplifted near Halifax and had a lot of heavy equipment built into it - like the winch at the front.    Its my belief that he reduced the payload so significantly as to make it hard to keep within weigh limits once  it was full of "stuff".   He told the garage who worked on it that it was a 3.5tonne..   mitsubishi in japan confirmed that mine is a 2.5tonne.....   they were amazingly helpful once i gave them the VIN number -  very efficient.   i did take mine to an off road driving lesson centre in the forest of dean, and they would not allow me to use part of their route because of the height.


This is my model, the JB-470. (I think he is wrong about the diff locks which is a shame). Mine has some different fixtures and fittings but what you see here is very similiar


----------



## Tookey (Feb 2, 2020)

tailgate said:


> Always fancied 1 when we had the caravan but heard reports of them being a bit top heavy and unstable for towing.
> Nice vehicles tho


When you drive it you can feel the 'top heavy', due more to narrow axles rather than than there being much weight up there. I will be fitting PV so this might be magnified  I chose it for bad roads and tracks not for 'off roading' in its true sense, so hopefully will not be an issue.  It parks in a normal bay which is useful.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 2, 2020)

One of these for rough going me thinks.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 2, 2020)

You wouldn't want to come face to face with that on a National Park B road, 'right, better find reverse gear then'


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 2, 2020)

Tookey said:


> When you drive it you can feel the 'top heavy', due more to narrow axles rather than than there being much weight up there. I will be fitting PV so this might be magnified  I chose it for bad roads and tracks not for 'off roading' in its true sense, so hopefully will not be an issue.  It parks in a normal bay which is useful.




i notice the top heavy feel in cross winds..   and on the severn bridge, or indeed on the M6 Shap top i have had to slow down to very slow mph in high winds.     although my JB500 is a bit longer than yours i can still park in a car park single bay.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 2, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> i notice the top heavy feel in cross winds..   and on the severn bridge, or indeed on the M6 Shap top i have had to slow down to very slow mph in high winds.     although my JB500 is a bit longer than yours i can still park in a car park single bay.


Do you know what the 470 and 500 refer to? Length?


----------



## hextal (Feb 2, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> One of these for rough going me thinks.View attachment 76125


Wonder how many gallons it does to the mile.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 2, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Do you know what the 470 and 500 refer to? Length?





Tookey said:


> Do you know what the 470 and 500 refer to? Length?




i wish i did.   i am told by some  delica owners that i have a JB500 on a L200 base; others think its a L300   -   i have almost no information on the log book.  my van is   2.85 m tall; 2.18 wide; and 4.93 long - my  measurements.    9'4" tall  x  7'2" wide   and 16'2" long


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 2, 2020)

hextal said:


> Wonder how many gallons it does to the mile.



i have never worked it out.   i do know that if i go over  50mph i can watch the fuel gauge needle dropping as  i breathe!!!   so i dont drive over 50  -  i am always on holiday in it  so no rush


----------



## Herman (Feb 8, 2020)

Mine was an L300 and very stable off road.


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 9, 2020)

The 470 and 500 are the length in cm.
Handling can be much improved by better (gas) shocks front and rear.
on my 470 I have also improved handling by uprating the rear springs significantly.
mpg is not good but you can always run a 50:50 mix of veg oil.
The jb470 and jb500 are based on the L300 truck cab, with axle over spring unlike the mpv L300 which is spring over axle configuration.
They are too top heavy for serious off road, but fantastic as an all road machine, especially snow with 4wd low range engaged.


----------



## kenspain (Feb 9, 2020)

Asterix said:


> Make sure your plates are secure before you show us your attempt Delicagirl.


Don't worry about the Plates make sure the wine and beer are safe


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2020)

kenspain said:


> Don't worry about the Plates make sure the wine and beer are safe



i never drink when i am out in the van.....  never have never will....   its a kind of security thing... if i  ever have to drive off quickly i know i can....


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 9, 2020)

My 470 in its natural environment - must get round to painting it green though...!


----------



## mark61 (Feb 9, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> The 470 and 500 are the length in cm.
> Handling can be much improved by better (gas) shocks front and rear.
> on my 470 I have also improved handling by uprating the rear springs significantly.
> mpg is not good but you can always run a 50:50 mix of veg oil.
> ...



I think the L200/L300 confusion is, while most L200 are pick ups, it is also available as a cab and chassis which shares many if not most of it's parts with the L300 cab and chassis. As you say, very different from the van/mpv versions even if they look the same.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2020)

i have just spent about half an hour working out how to do this...  so good...i did it twice !!  This photo was taken in Roaring Water Bay in Cork very close to  Jeremy irons castle.  The above small ketch was his yacht being put back into the water and i took loads of photos of the process.  when he arrived too late to see the launch i got chatting to him and offered him some of my piccies... He offered me hospitality and took me to his castle where i spent an unforgettable 4 hour personal guided tour and after noon tea...   an extraordinary building and p;roject.    https://jeremyirons.net/category/kilcoe-castle/


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2020)

Herman said:


> Mine was an L300 and very stable off road.
> 
> View attachment 76330


where's  your snorkel ?


----------



## Herman (Feb 9, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> where's  your snorkel ?


The air filter sits in a large air trap in the bulk head behind the drivers seat, so can wade up 

to about 500mm depth, I did think about connecting it into the chassis and putting an intake grill up near the gutter behind the drivers door but by the time I'd lift it 4" and put 31" wheels on it stood 5" taller so didn't bother, plus I was never going to have water coming over my windscreen like my other 4X4's

This was my favourite,


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 13, 2020)

Tookey said:


> He wants 25K for it on ebay! Great machine but not worth that in my opinion




have you got the link to that please ?


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 13, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> have you got the link to that please ?


 found it   








						Mitsubishi P25 Delica 2.5 Turbo Diesel 4x4 Motorhome 60,000 miles 9mths MOT  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mitsubishi P25 Delica 2.5 Turbo Diesel 4x4 Motorhome 60,000 miles 9mths MOT at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




having read the spec on it....   i am amazed he is describing the same vehicle!!!      you do have to fly to portugal to view it though .......    still it is encouraging that the price is what it is...  if i ever sell mine then i will probably make a few thousand on it....   but ...   thinks...   i have already spent a few thousand on it !!!


----------



## Tookey (Feb 13, 2020)

delicagirl said:


> found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He won't get that price unless someone has more money than sense (they are out there), I think its been on ebay for 6 months or more. If people spend 10K on a vehicle they want it back but unfortunately that's not how it works. In fairness though, if he is in no rush to sell then I don't blame him for trying. Your basic model (not including any mods you may have made) will hold its price for sure, might make a few grand on it as its sought after (don't know what you paid), one was sold just before xmas in less than 24hrs on ebay for 16K and the chap that sold me mine had 4 people interested in under 24hrs, one of which wanted to pay the deposit before viewing, I was very fortunate that I spotted it the evening he put it on and drove up to view it in the morning and paid the deposit immediately


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 13, 2020)

Still dont understand the reasoning behind spending so much time and effort and money on modifying a vehicle that wont handle any reasonable degree of side slope.
Its just basic physics - our Delicas are too top heavy for anything more than about 25 degrees (more than adequate for normal roads and semi rough terrain).
My landrover is ok up to 45 degree side slope (although I would have baled out long before!!).


----------



## Tookey (Feb 13, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> Still dont understand the reasoning behind spending so much time and effort and money on modifying a vehicle that wont handle any reasonable degree of side slope.
> Its just basic physics - our Delicas are too top heavy for anything more than about 25 degrees (more than adequate for normal roads and semi rough terrain).
> My landrover is ok up to 45 degree side slope (although I would have baled out long before!!).


I plan to try and lift mine a little, whether that's just with increased tyre walls and/or a suspension modification I am unsure yet.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 13, 2020)

Tookey said:


> He won't get that price unless someone has more money than sense (they are out there), I think its been on ebay for 6 months or more. If people spend 10K on a vehicle they want it back but unfortunately that's not how it works. In fairness though, if he is in no rush to sell then I don't blame him for trying. Your basic model (not including any mods you may have made) will hold its price for sure, might make a few grand on it as its sought after (don't know what you paid), one was sold just before xmas in less than 24hrs on ebay for 16K and the chap that sold me mine had 4 people interested in under 24hrs, one of which wanted to pay the deposit before viewing, I was very fortunate that I spotted it the evening he put it on and drove up to view it in the morning and paid the deposit immediately



who wants to fly to portugal to look at a vehicle?


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 14, 2020)

Tookey said:


> I plan to try and lift mine a little, whether that's just with increased tyre walls and/or a suspension modification I am unsure yet.


235 75 15 is the largest you can fit on the standard rims and get them in the arches.
Wind up the front torsion bars a little for front lift.


----------



## runnach (Feb 14, 2020)

The guy is obviously trying to pass it off as an expedition ready vehicle ..it’s very rare you recover your expenses spent on accessories


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 14, 2020)

Tookey said:


> He won't get that price unless someone has more money than sense (they are out there), I think its been on ebay for 6 months or more. If people spend 10K on a vehicle they want it back but unfortunately that's not how it works. In fairness though, if he is in no rush to sell then I don't blame him for trying. Your basic model (not including any mods you may have made) will hold its price for sure, might make a few grand on it as its sought after (don't know what you paid), one was sold just before xmas in less than 24hrs on ebay for 16K and the chap that sold me mine had 4 people interested in under 24hrs, one of which wanted to pay the deposit before viewing, I was very fortunate that I spotted it the evening he put it on and drove up to view it in the morning and paid the deposit immediately



i paid £10500 for mine but have spent a few thousand on it...  but dont want to get rid of it


----------



## mark61 (Feb 14, 2020)

Compared with some of the 4x4 MH's on mobile.de, it may be a bit on the high side, but not by much. Seems these types of vehicles go for much more in Germany.
What they actually sell for I have no idea, they don't mind asking top dollar though.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 14, 2020)

davep10000 said:


> 235 75 15 is the largest you can fit on the standard rims and get them in the arches.
> Wind up the front torsion bars a little for front lift.


Thanks Dave, I appreciate that as that would have been a Sunday afternoon lost to Google about a subject that I'm not particularly interested in


----------



## Tookey (Feb 14, 2020)

channa said:


> The guy is obviously trying to pass it off as an expedition ready vehicle ..it’s very rare you recover your expenses spent on accessories


Which is a bit unfair as a potential buyer might assume that's it good for more than just poor tracks


----------



## davep10000 (Feb 14, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Thanks Dave, I appreciate that as that would have been a Sunday afternoon lost to Google about a subject that I'm not particularly interested in


Yes - its taken me a while, and a few false tries to get my suspension right - you wont find much advice for these P25's on google either!
EG most of the Delica L300's are rack and pinion steering - ours are steering box type!!
Let me know if you need more advice (by PM) 
Dave.


----------



## dane (Feb 14, 2020)

I sold my old wheels and tyres to a Delica owner who'd put 40" tyres on his and found it wouldn't go in his workshop!

I think the Delica being discussed above is in action in this YouTube from HiAce Hobo.

HiAce and Delica in Spain


----------



## Tookey (Feb 14, 2020)

dane said:


> I sold my old wheels and tyres to a Delica owner who'd put 40" tyres on his and found it wouldn't go in his workshop!
> 
> I think the Delica being discussed above is in action in this YouTube from HiAce Hobo.
> 
> HiAce and Delica in Spain


yup, I reckon your right, owner can probably lay claim to the title of 'best known Delica camper'


----------



## Herman (Feb 15, 2020)

Obviously another Delica fan.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 15, 2020)

Herman said:


> Obviously another Delica fan.


Looks like a frog!!


----------

